# He aint heavy He's my Battle Brother.



## Topknot11 (Apr 11, 2011)

Have been trying to work on a decent allied list for some time now working in my BA. So far I have been stymied. Seems I just end up with 2 mediocre armies instead of one really good one. 
I am starting to think that Space Wolves would be a better fit though with their Rune Priests and Long fangs.
Any input on this would be awesome and greatly appreciated. 
:victory:


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Moved to 40K tactics.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Points level? If it's below 1500 I wouldn't do allies. You are too hampered by point limitations.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Can we get an example list?


----------



## Topknot11 (Apr 11, 2011)

YCompany Command Squad w/plasma - 110 
Chimera - 55 

Platoon Command Squad w/flamers - 50 
chimera - 55 

Squad w/autocannon - 60 
Squad w/autocannon - 60 
Squad w/autocannon - 60 

Platoon Command Squad w/melta - 70 
chimera - 55 

Squad w/autocannon, commissar - 95 
Squad w/autocannon - 60 
Squad w/autocannon - 60 

Vets w/melta - 100 
chimera - 55 
Vets w/melta - 100 
chimera - 55 
Vets w/melta - 100 
chimera - 55 

Manticore - 160 

Blood Angels 
Librarian w/jumppack - 125 
Assault Squad w/meltas, powerweapon - 225 
Assault Squad w/meltas, powerweapon - 225


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Why? Ig can do evrything except assaulting, and shooting is whoa powerful in this edition, more so than before.

Get some more Vendettas or just take more Chimeras.


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

I would do Tau allied with BAs. I saw a really nasty list a little while back, although I can't quite remember what it was. But it was basically, 2 squads of Broadsides, a Hammerhead, 4 Fire Warrior squads with Devilfish (I think that's the transport), and an assaulty BA HQ with some choppy unit in a Stormraven with the Bloodstrike missiles and a small tac squad with a razorback. It's got strong shooting with a nice close combat bite.


----------



## Topknot11 (Apr 11, 2011)

The point of my initial post being, that your supposed to be able to cover weakness in your own army by taking allies. IG assault for squat, BA dont really shoot very well. 
I was hoping to get some dialog going on the best way to spread the points out and get the most bang for them, also on who is allying best with who.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Topknot11 said:


> YCompany Command Squad w/plasma - 110
> Chimera - 55
> 
> Platoon Command Squad w/flamers - 50
> ...


You're massively, massively overloaded on Troops, and this is neutering your firepower. You have effectively 11 scoring units assuming you're blobbing up the triple autocannon squads. You don't need that many. In 6th Ed in 2000pts I'd be looking for 5 or so scoring units.

If you add a jump pack priest with combi-melta or infernus pistol, and give the same to your Libby, that gives you two robust, reliable, scoring, deep striking tri-melta units that can handle themselves in assault (consider PFs on Sergeants if you have spare points). You can drop the Vets entirely, and devote those 465pts to firepower, such as 2-3 Vendettas, more Artillery, Russes etc. That gives you 60 men to camp your deployment zone pushing out 12 twin linked autocannon shots per turn, three roving problem solving command squads and 20 ASM that can either reinforce your line/disrupt the enemy advance if playing against someone agressive, or deep strike more offensively against defensive players, sending melta at artillery/gunboat tanks and contesting objectives. You should certainly be filling out your HS section at a minimum.

The only thing you might want to consider is keeping any blasts away from your Deep Striking marines - IG artillery isn't exactly famed for it's accuracy!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

If it's assaulty you want, why not go the whole hog and get Draigo with some Paladin buddies? Or Belial with a Deathwing posse?


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

Topknot11 said:


> The point of my initial post being, that your supposed to be able to cover weakness in your own army by taking allies. IG assault for squat, BA dont really shoot very well.
> I was hoping to get some dialog going on the best way to spread the points out and get the most bang for them, also on who is allying best with who.


I think maybe we're a bit confused on what you're asking. Is your main army BA and you want to find a strong ally for them? Or do you want to find a strong primary army to ally your BA with?


----------



## Ragewind (Aug 3, 2008)

Iron_Freak220 said:


> I think maybe we're a bit confused on what you're asking. Is your main army BA and you want to find a strong ally for them? Or do you want to find a strong primary army to ally your BA with?


If he needs strong shooting support you cannot go wrong with Tau Broadsides that can split fire.


----------



## Topknot11 (Apr 11, 2011)

Ok Thanks for the feed back, but lets not let this be just about IG and BA any one else out there playing allies and who with who and why?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

So your just wanting general information about allies then?


----------



## Topknot11 (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes I just looking for general discussion, I gave BA and IG as and example, because they are two armies I play. 
Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## bastex (Feb 13, 2011)

if i would ally guard whit marines i would go cpt on a bike and 2 bike squads (just for trolling capabileties)


usualy when i bring allies its space wolves and black templars the reason i bring templars whit my wolves is:
they can deepstrike termies 
they can have 2 cyclones on a 5 man squad (which are cheaper then mine lols)
my wolves are pretty mutch a gunline so i need to have trouble makers that come in and bring the pain

another 1 bring (usualy vs nids) eldar and space wolves (last game my oppont casted 2 powers and had 12x perils)

btw my gunline is somewhere in the marines armylist area


----------



## Topknot11 (Apr 11, 2011)

Ive noticed most people going for tau wolves and guard for allies for the most part.


----------

